# Capt. Joshua S. Meadows



## BonannoQbano (Sep 9, 2009)

The Department of Defense announced today the death of a Marine who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.



                Capt. Joshua S. Meadows, 30, of Bastrop, Texas, died Sept. 5 while supporting combat operations in Farah province, Afghanistan.  He was assigned to 1st Marine Special Operations Battalion, Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command, Camp Pendleton, Calif.



                For additional background information on this Marine, news media representatives may contact the Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command public affairs office at 910-450-6499.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 9, 2009)

RIP, Marine.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 9, 2009)

R.I.P. Marine.

F.M.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 9, 2009)

Rest Well in the Halls of Valhalla, Marine


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 9, 2009)

RIP Marine


----------



## tova (Sep 9, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Henchman (Sep 9, 2009)

RIP 
Thanks for your service.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Sep 10, 2009)

Rest in Peace Marine


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 10, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 10, 2009)

RIP and Semper Fi Marine.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Sep 10, 2009)

RIP Marine. You will not be forgotten.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 10, 2009)

RIP Marine.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## 7point62 (Sep 10, 2009)

RIP. Salute.


----------



## masonea (Sep 13, 2009)

RIP, Marine.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 15, 2009)

RIP Capt. Meadows. 

You will be missed by many.....


----------



## lancero (Sep 16, 2009)

The ceremony for Capt. Meadows was held yesterday in Midland, TX.  Here is the story from the Odessa Amercan.  

Remembering a Soldier
BY DOMINIC GENETTI
2009-09-15 20:39:33
Behind her large sunglasses, Angela Meadows hid the tears for her husband, Josh.

She was expecting him home one day, but not like this. She was expecting him home to see their child that’s due in six weeks. That won’t happen.

Reflected in the lenses of the sunglasses masking Angela’s emotions, Josh’s casket sits draped in an American flag.

Hundreds of people — family, friends and strangers — filled the hangar at the George H.W. and Barbara Bush Commemorative Center at the Commemorative Air Force in Midland to attend a memorial service for Josh Meadows, 30, of Elgin. Meadows, a U.S. Marine, was shot and killed in combat Sept. 5 in the Farah province of Afghanistan in Operation Enduring Freedom.

The air was warm inside the large hangar. Voices of family members, pastors and fellow Marines echoed as many eulogized Meadows as a man of faith, a husband, a son and a father-to-be. As hard as it was for his wife and mother, Jan Meadows, both managed to smirk, laugh and smile at the many stories told about Josh’s life.

“I’ve never seen anything quite like this,” Tom Meadows, Josh’s uncle, said. “What struck me is the spirit of patriotism, a respect for sacrifice that characterize the men and women that settled in this country right here in West Texas.”

“Perhaps it takes an event like this to make that clear.”

During the military honors of the ceremony, a soft breeze freshened the air with the smell of flowers and roses arranged in the front corners hiding the displays of retired airplanes. As the congregation fell silent, Jan and Angela Meadows were presented with Josh’s military metals and the flag that covered his coffin. With a slow nod, Angela softly whispered, “thank you.”

“They’re really relying on their faith,” Tom Meadows said. “When Josh first arrived on Sunday, it was a difficult time, but it comes and goes.”

“Angela is remarkably strong.”

A gravesite for Josh Meadows has not been determined. Donations for his unborn baby can be made at the First National Bank in Midland.


http://www.oaoa.com/articles/expecting-36767-bodytext-home.html


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Sep 16, 2009)

RIP my Brother.

Semper Fi.


----------



## MarMom (Sep 23, 2009)

Does anyone know what company Capt. Meadows was with?? I am the mom of a Sgt. in 1MSOB, Thank you, Kathi

Si vis pacem, para bellum+


----------



## Teufel (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm sorry but this kind of information is not released to the public until the units involved have rotated back to CONUS.


----------



## SoloKing (Sep 24, 2009)

I only spent one day with Meadows. It was on a OP calling air in the Arizona heat with a hand full of other JTACs some months ago. He smiled and joked a lot, he was smooth as Berry White on the mike controling air and he brought a shit ton of Elk meat to BBQ for all the guys. All around solid dude.

He will be missed


----------



## 08steeda (Sep 24, 2009)

RIP Marine!


----------

